# Bergamont Platoon 5.8



## Quast (26. April 2011)

Ich wollte nur mal auf meine aktuelle Offerte hinweisen. Vielen Dank. Gruß Quast
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Platoo...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f09635ada


----------

